# Do you use movement trays?



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

So after a few small games and some annoyances trying to wheel 10 wide gunlines, I thought I'd try out those nifty movement trays at the store. At first I loved them, but as games get bigger there's more times when I want to do wierd reforming moves, attach and detach special characters, etc. It just feels like the trays are actually negatively impacting what I can DO with my characters. Is there a decent compromise? Do you just learn how to move models in groups? Has anybody managed to find a way to keep the convenience of trays without losing the tactical depth?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yes I use movement trays you kinda have to when your trying to move 20-30 models at once. They make it easier to wheel.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I always use movement trays as it makes the game flow better and ties the army together visually but i keep a few spare for reforming unless its just 1 or 2 models on the side failling that you can always use cardboard cut outs as its cheaper and you can accomadate any formation with a pair of scissors


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Take a look at the customisable trays, since they went on sale there has been the freedom to make units 6 or 7 wide as oppose to the standard 5. I have used the new trays for my full dwarf army all of which are painted the same as the bases.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I use movement trays made from sheet styrene for 20-25mm models. For any unit larger that this, I don't worry about it.


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

movement trays are great means you can get on with the game and not spend all your time on movement like in LOTR or 40k where you have to move each individual miniture


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

So how do you deal with a situation like this? My smaller elite type (x) unit with 5 files gets charged from the front by two units also with 5 files (a and b), so it looks something like this

aaaaa bbbbb
aaaaa bbbbb
xxxxx
xxxxx
xxxxx

I happen to win the combat, and would like to take advantage of the free manuver to increase frontage moving my backrow up to a situation like this:

aaaaa bbbbb
aaaaa bbbbb
xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxx

This actually happened in my last game, which is motivating the question. Do you just dump them off and stop using the tray, or put them to the outside of it then use a reform movement to step them back in before carrying on?

I was thinking bout this, and wondering if anybody had seen a setup where instead of using trays you use the magnetic basing material to hold the units together. You could have metal tabs sticking out the right and rear sides, and a magnetic bit put in the left and front sides. You'd have to cut holes up the sides for the tabs to fit into, but it might give you the best of both worlds. Potentially this could even work w/o the magnets, but I think they'd be more secure this way.

Off Topic: Is there anyway to force whitespace to show up in a comment? Makes it difficult to draw ASCII pictures.


----------



## PaleKing (Jul 31, 2008)

Othiem said:


> Do you just dump them off and stop using the tray, or put them to the outside of it then use a reform movement to step them back in before carrying on?


I would reccommend simply leaving the tray in it's place. Move the models out of the back rank to increase the frontage by placing those models outside of the movement tray in contact with the enemy. That situation will be fine for the duration of the combat, and once the combat is over you can decide whether the tray is still convenient or not. 

I can't imagine ever playing WFB without movement trays. That dosn't mean that all models need to stay contained within them at all times, but without them the game would be unworkable.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

exactly the movement tray is just that -for movement- i make my own out of balsa wood then flock them the same way as the base of each model, then if a situation arises whereby they are not as usefull i simply go without.

but yes the tray is helpfull for moving but unless you have a tray for each eventuality you will need to go without sometimes


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Movement trays are a waste of money in my opinion......So do it the cheapo way.

Yes ladies and gentlemen..I have found out yet another way to cheat GW out of their money.

I place the unit that I will use in games on cardboard (The boxes of the unit itself works perfectly) and trace around their bases.
Then I cut that out and place it on another layer of the same type of cardboard.
I place cleaned sprue around the cut sheet and glue them and the cut sheet down on the big one.
I then cut the big one around the sprue.
Tada. You have free movement trays that aren't half bad. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

yes i use movement trays. magnetic based 

my movement trays have a thin sheet of metal on them and i glue magnetic tape (ultra cheap) to the bottom of the bases of my models. i can reform them to high heaven and they will stay put. not to mention they wont fall over due to heavy banners etc and even if they dont completly fit on the tray will still stay on. makes it easy to transport as well. just get a battalion box and put your models on the bases at home. stick in box lined with foam and your done. My opponents wont catch me having to form up for hours pregame. i think everybody should do this. its awesome when you fight on hills to see your army not fall over. even metal character figures stick to the tray in a 45 degree angle. my plastic models stay on even when turned upside down. took me a while but i love how it handles when moving my army.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

gharof my friend, genious, gotta try that, my skellies keep falling over.
bloody spears


----------



## PAw (Dec 20, 2007)

I find Movement trays a blessing for my style of game play but i usually only use them for blocks of infantry. 
uh example.
If i have to hold a ford/bridge etc i will change formations and weapons

XXXXX 
XXXXX
XXXXX
XXXXX

to

XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX
XXXXXX

to that effect which is a nightmare for me without movement trays because i change formations frequently. I will always use them and when i start my Empire army i will be buying more because my current ones are themed.


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Always use movement trays. I dont think you (or your opponent) will want to wait years before the game starts.


----------



## barakvarr (Aug 20, 2008)

For ease of use it's movement trays for me. Then when necessary I just keep the tray in place and move other figures to the flanks. No big deal really.

Bloodhound is spot on with his movement trays though. :good: Being a tight fisted old curmudgeon I like a money saving tip.:biggrin:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Fantasy sucks without movement trays... the movement phase still lasts as long as it does in 40k with movement trays... and you're not moving nearly as many things if you've got the trays. I've played without the movement trays a couple times because there weren't nearly enough, and a 2250-point game lasted like five hours, and most of that time was spent moving.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

I think you really have to as long as you army moves (not that was a dig at gunlines or anything :so_happy: ), their is nothing worse than having to wait for someone to moved about 100 models, one at a time, arg.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I cut out rectangles from the box the unit comes in when i need movement trays lolz


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah it can certainly be easy to make movement trays, personally i am big fan of the modular ones, look very nice when textured and painted.


----------



## adimick (Mar 17, 2008)

I use Balsa wood. You can buy thin long sheets, and then thin sticks to make a front and side. They work great. And the idea of the magnetic strips is genius! No more Greatsword standard falling over.


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

i found that if i don,t use movement trays im not bothered to move my men and thus illustrating my downfall ( I think that was the right phrase ???? )


----------

